# Monkey fist with a golf ball



## Gorsey123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi
Can anybody tell me how much 6mm paracord I need to make a monkey fist with a golf ball inside please?


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

about 20' if you are doing a lanyard at the end of it.


----------



## Gorsey123 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have made a device for the golf ball, as suggested, and have tried many times to achieve a good result following a Youtube video but every time the cords end up twisted or under each other. Any suggestions please?
If you can provide me with an e mail address I can send you photos of my problems.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gorsey123 said:


> I have made a device for the golf ball, as suggested, and have tried many times to achieve a good result following a Youtube video but every time the cords end up twisted or under each other. Any suggestions please?
> If you can provide me with an e mail address I can send you photos of my problems.
> Thanks in advance


I made a series of videos on how to make a MF. If you go to youtube and look for extremepara, you'll find my channel and from there the videos. 

Here is a link to my channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/extremepara

Here is a link to the first in the series:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ulE0LFlFXw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ulE0LFlFXw[/ame]

my email is [email protected].


----------

